# To hear an elvish tale...



## Confusticated (May 10, 2004)

Which tale would you most like to sit by the fire and hear?


----------



## Arvedui (May 10, 2004)

It is a good thing that you have limited it to elvish tales, or I would have needed a couple of lifetimes.

One story that immediately comes to mind, is the Hunting of the Wolf, told by Mablung.
But there are so many stories I would want to hear:
- Eärendil's journey (though not quite Middle-earth, I know)
- Echtelion's and Glorfindel's fight with the Balrogs.
- Galadriel's account on why she choose to remain.
- Elrond telling of the battle on the slopes of Mount Doom.
- Fingon telling of the rescue of Maedhros.

and many, many more.


----------



## Confusticated (May 10, 2004)

The reason the thread has this title is that I was originally going to ask which tale you would most like to hear from the elves, but at the last minute I widened it before submitting the thread. Changing the title had slipped my mind!


----------



## Arvedui (May 10, 2004)

Then I would also like to hear the stories of the destruction of Arnor/Arthedain (surprise!)

And the Drúedain.
And Tuor.
And what exactly caused the curse of the Dead People.
And the coming of the Númenóreans to Middle-earth, how the people of ME reacted to that.

And a bunch of other stories, mostly concerning questions that we don't know the answer to, like who King Bladorthin was, and the Mouth of Sauron, and the origin of the Nazgûl.

All told by Tom Bombadil...


----------



## Starbrow (May 15, 2004)

I'd love to hear the story of Luthien and Beren sung. I'd also like to hear Frodo and the Ring of Doom.


----------



## HLGStrider (May 25, 2004)

Beren and Luthien. . .I don't suppose it could be told by Daeron. . .now that would be ironic.


----------

